# head injury when I was younger



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

This is a weird question and it might even sound kind of a stupid one but I am completely serious. I was wondering if anyone else had any kind of head injuries when they were younger. I was thinking the other day about how when I was really young I fell off of a slide (dont ask how, I dont get it either) and hit my head on a cement floor (covered with a thin layer of carpet). I have never thought about it before until today, but I wonder if these kind of things could have something to do with my anxiety issues, after all it has to do with something in my head. When I fell on my head my mom was worried I had a concussion so she took me to the hospital but they said I didn't and that everything was okay. Am I naive to think that this could be part of the reason my brain is kind of screwy or could this be a factor of it?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing. I had a head injury when I was 15. I fell off my brother's bike and smacked my head on the curb. I blacked out and ended up in the ER with 16 stitches. It was scary because I was uncoscious for about half an hour, lost my memory for about an hour after that and DEFinitely went through a personality change afterwards. I didn't have a concussion even though I had a huge (well, it felt huge to me) dent in my head for a long time. 

I honestly don't know if this had an effect on my anxiety issues though. Looking back, I was a little more anxious afterwards but in some ways, I was more outgoing too. Again, I can't rightly contribute this to being injured as there were other things going on in my life at the time.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I fell on my head off a swingset as a kid and got my first stitches. That would explain a lot, but I somehow doubt its relevency. I tend to believe that SA is a mental/emotional issue, and thus better explained by upbringing or environment. Interesting theory though!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've thought of this myself. I was watching a show on Discovery Health, something about the brain, and there was a man who was in a car accident I think, bumped his head the windshield, no real injuries, but his whole personality changed after. He lacked the ability to love his wife and child anymore. And they said it was because of microscopic cuts to the brain when it bumped against the inside of the skull during the accident.

I was in a car accident and whacked my head against the windshield as well, and it thinking back on when it happened, I was 13, it should have very well had something to do with SA.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I fell off a motor scooter and my chin and one hand caught me. However, I was a "shy" kid before that accident. So I don't know.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sheri said:


> I've thought of this myself. I was watching a show on Discovery Health, something about the brain, and there was a man who was in a car accident I think, bumped his head the windshield, no real injuries, but his whole personality changed after. He lacked the ability to love his wife and child anymore. And they said it was because of microscopic cuts to the brain when it bumped against the inside of the skull during the accident.


Brain trauma can definitely change personality. Just google Phineas Gage if you want an interesting story.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

The idea has some merit , there it is for me:

Chronogically:

I once paralyzed after having jumped in a pool with knees unbent...

Then i know i was a shy kid

Later i was knocked on the chest and lost my breathing to the point where i lost consciousness...

And later on, at around 14 yo, i fell behind, my head knocking on cement...


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

I hit my head pretty hard on a cement block when I was a kid (still have the scar on my forehead) and later on I was tripped playing hockey and ended up hitting the boards head first. Had a lot of headaches after that, but an ECG didn't show any damage.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I cracked the melon when I was about five years old. I was riding in the back of my dad's truck going between farms and I fell out when I was trying to get down by myself. I landed on the back of my head and I still have a scar back there. I don't think it caused me any mental problems though, I've been shy as long as I can remember and I'm sure I was even before that happened.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I had a bike accident that left me unconscious for hours, fractured jaw, broken ear drum, cheek bone, I don't believe this effected me, other than I do know when the weather is turning bad;-)


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I was hit in the head with a rock when I was about 12. When I was 14, I hit my head hard on the ground during a background football game. I already had SA by then, though.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow I can't beleive how many responses I got to that...I thought that I was naive for thinking that it could contribute or be the cause of SA. I also was a shy child but I think most people that have SA are/were also shy as children. I know that I haveheard about a few people on here that said they weren't shy before, which I would be interested to find out how that happens. Maybe I will go ahead ang make that a question in the voting booth section right now labeled "Were you always shy?'


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I slipped on some ice when i was between the age 10-13. I remember i hit my head so hard that i almost blacked out. I don't think it contributed to my SA, but i bet i lost a lot of brain cells that day.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Ah i forgot, i was also thrown a rock on my head when i was about 8 or 9...
lol

Is it that most people have had head injuries or that it is tied with SA somehow?


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

When I was 6 or 7, I was filing out of a classroom with the other kids to go to recess. I was last in line, as usual. For some reason, I tripped and fell and whacked the right side of my head on a desk. I wasn't knocked out, but I did see stars--- it was very forceful. No one saw it happen, and I never told anyone. I don't know if it affected me or not.

When I was 19, I also slipped and fell on a frozen stream and whacked the same side of my head on the ice with about the same force (and broke my collarbone, as well).


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think my mom dropped me as an infant and I hit my head on a cast iron radiator. I have a scar between my eyes and I think that's what I was told about it. Also, one time when I was very young I was playing catch with an older cousin and somehow missed catching the baseball and it hit me in the forehead. It might have caused a slight concussion because I remember being slightly out of it for a while and not being able to talk. This was all before SAD.

I really got knocked out a couple years ago when I fell off a ladder but obviously can't blame my SAD on that. Unfortunately I don't think it cured my SAD either. :lol


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe someone should whack me in the head and then my SA wil be all gone.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

#1: Forehead req. some stitches. Not sure how old I was, maybe 5 or 6. I think I hit it on the wall.

#2 Forehead again, requiring stitches again. When your parents tell you not to play soccer in the house, you should listen! I didn't even know I was hurt until my brother had a look of horror and I felt warm blood drip down my face.  I was older, probably around 8 or 9 when this happened.

Hey - in that same year I was also hit with a baseball and had a blackeye. I also broke my arm doing couch-flips. My mother told me years later she was worried the school/hospital was getting suspicious of child abuse. :lol Not a good year.

I still have those two scars on my forehead...they are rather close to each other near the hairline. My father suffers from very similar anxieties as I do, as well as other family members. Maybe those injuries helped along my eccentric personality but I doubt they had anything to do with my anxiety disorders. :stu


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

When I was like 4 or 5 I was trying to hang upsidedown on a clothesline pole and well I couldn't so I fell down on my head.


----------



## hockeybabe (Nov 10, 2003)

Due to the large amounts of chemo I had I'm on the look out for possible future "late" brain damage every year at my annual tests, though so far so good.

While I did have major doses of chemicals to my brain (including some injected right into my CNS since chemo doesn't pass the brain-blood barrier that well), I attribute my SA that I got more to large amounts of isolation that having a compromised immune system caused vs. actual structural damage.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Well I fell down a set of concrete steps when I was a baby. I also was in a bad relationship where the guy hit me in the head. I know the latter had something to do with my SA and still does to this day. I am working on it though.


----------



## rvandall (Oct 9, 2011)

My cousin told me about this website so here I am bringing this thread back to life 5 years later haha

I was a passenger in a car accident last year, one friend passed away and I was in a coma for 3 weeks. I am 99% sure the head injury is the cause of my social anxiety.
Before the accident I was out-going and 'popular' I had a normal childhood I was never bullied or involved in any of that crap, I was confident with myself and around girls and had a few AMAZING girlfriends [not at the same time lol]. I loved my life.
It's crazy how things have changed though, I feel like the guy I used to be died in the accident and I'm the shell that's left of him, stupid I know.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I had concussion when I was 11.

Do you think it is possible that it was the psychological, not the physical, impact of the car accident that is the cause?

By the way, you are in the running for the necro-thread of the week award.


----------



## rvandall (Oct 9, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I had concussion when I was 11.
> 
> Do you think it is possible that it was the psychological, not the physical, impact of the car accident that is the cause?
> 
> By the way, you are in the running for the necro-thread of the week award.


It could be a mix of both, I lost my short term memory.

And I was once told by an ex gf that since the accident I haven't been "right in the head" and I'm like a zombie, hearing that really screwed with my self esteem and now I'm feel like everyone thinks I'm this slow, weirdo zombie like guy.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I tripped and fell on my front door concrete step headfirst when i was 2. Was before i could remember though.


----------

